#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Τιμές ζώνης

## P.A.

Γεια σας. Ψάχνοντας έναν οικισμό στον ιστότοπο της Γ.Γ.Π.Σ. μου δημιουργήθηκε η παρακάτω απορία.

Η σχετική σελίδα φαίνεται παρακάτω:

http://www.gsis.gr/gsis/info/gsis_si...eimenikes.html

Μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι λαμβάνω τις αντικειμενικές από το link '' Αντικειμενικές Αξίες Ακινήτων (2007)''.

Διαπίστωσα όμως πως το link ''Νέες εντάξεις στο σύστημα αντικειμενικού προσδιορισμού φορολογητέας αξίας ακινήτων 2011'' είναι σαφώς πιο εμπλουτισμένο .Συγκεκριμένα έναν οικισμό στην Φωκίδα οι αξίες του 2007 δεν τον είχαν καθόλου και θα τον έβαζα με ΤΖ 650 (την ελάχιστη της δημοτικής ενότητας) ενώ στο link του 2011 ο οικισμός έχει μπει και εμφανίζεται με ενιαία τιμή Ζώνης 1.500 Ε.

Μίλησα με λογιστή και συμβολαιογράφο και άκρη δεν έβγαλα, εσείς ποιές αξίες κοιτάτε?

----------


## P.A.

Update: Ρώτησα σήμερα την αρμόδια ΔΟΥ και έλαβα απάντηση ότι ισχύουν κανονικά οι τιμές του 2011 οπότε και η τιμή ζώνης είναι 1.500 Ε

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς ισχύουν οι εκάστοτε νεώτερες τιμές ζώνης.
Οι τιμές ζώνης του 2011 δεν αφορούν όλες τις περιοχές της χώρας.

----------

P.A.

----------


## P.A.

Η δική μου ερμηνεία είναι ότι σωστότερο είναι να πούμε ότι εφαρμόζονται οι τιμές ζώνης που ίσχυαν μέχρι τις 28/7/2011. Αυτό αναφέρεται ρητώς στο Α.18 παρ.1

Το λέω αυτό διότι σύμφωνα με απόφαση του ΣτΕ οι αντικειμενικές θα αλλάξουν (υποτίθεται μέσα σε 6- μήνες) οπότε θά έχουμε νεώτερες χαμηλότερες αντικειμενικές αξίες όμως θα πρέπει να αλλάξει και το Α.18 για να αλλάξουν και τα υπολογιζόμενα πρόστιμα.

Οι τιμές του 2011 αφορούν οικισμούς οπότε όποιος έχει αυθαίρετο σε οικισμό να  λαμβάνει υπ' όψη του το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστός!
Ν.4178/13, Άρθρο 18, §1:
"...επί την τιμή ζώνης, που *ίσχυε* στην περιοχή του ακινήτου, ανεξαρτήτως της χρήσης αυτού, σύμφωνα με το σύστημα αντικειμενικών αξιών του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών, που *ίσχυε στις 28.07.2011* ..."

----------

